# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Զննենք դերասանական խաղը

## Adam

Եկեք էս թեմայում տեղադրենք տեսանյութեր (մեր սիրած սերիալներից, ֆիլմերից կամ ուղղակի, ինչու չէ նաև՝ յութուբյան short-երից հատվածներ), որտեղի դերասանական խաղով հիանում ենք ու դիտելիս՝ (ես որ՝ դա անում եմ անընդհատ) զննում ենք ամեն մի միմիկան, հետո ետ ենք տալիս՝ նորից ենք դիտում՝ չբավարարվելով խաղի բնականությունից ու առանձնակիությունից: Սկսեմ ե՛ս: Մի հին, բայց իմ կողմից շատ սիրված սերիալից մի հատված, որի դերասանական խաղն ապշեցուցիչ ա ուղղակի: Ես՝ դերասանական կուրսեր անցնելով, թեթև նախանձով եմ նայում սենց բաներին ու մշտապես ոգեշնչված՝ զարգացնում են մեջիս եղած օրգանական խաղը:

Ամբողջ հատվածը մահ ա ուղղակի… 
էնքան լավն ա խաղը: Դերասանական նյուանսներին, հայացքներին, խոսքին ու շնչառությանը իմ նման խելագարորեն ուշադրություն դարձնողները կհասկանան ))))

----------

Աթեիստ (02.09.2018), Արշակ (02.09.2018)

----------


## Adam



----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս թեմայում իմ առաջին գրառումը միանշանակ Դեյ-Լուիսի մասին է, ըստ իս էս հանճարի լավագույն ֆիլմը Նավթն է,ռեալ կյանքում էս դերի մասին պատմելուց միշտ հուզվում եմ,այ էդքան էմոցիաներ է հաղորդում:

----------

Adam (06.09.2018)

----------


## Adam



----------

Յոհաննես (16.01.2019)

----------

